
Piper – DIY Computer that plays Minecraft. Great for aspiring hackers - tommygibbons46
http://playpiper.com/products/piper-an-inventor?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=HN
======
dang
Looks like a cool project, but this post appears to violate two HN rules: an
email signup can't be a Show HN [1], and promotional voting is not allowed
[2].

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
jacobjt
Whenever people ask me what a good way to teach kids programming is, I always
have two suggestions: Arduinos and Minecraft. It's awesome to see someone else
was thinking the same way, and put together the perfect kit to combine the
two! Kudos.

